# Is it Too Late?



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

My 440i convertible has been built and is awaiting carrier assignment. Is it too late to add a PCD? :eeps:

Doug


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Just ask the dealer.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

southcoastguy said:


> Just ask the dealer.


quickly


----------

